# anyone heard of Dimension Data???



## Jessica32 (Jul 16, 2011)

I was trying to find info about this company. I applied for some jobs and they emailed me and told me to set up a yahoo messenger account and add someone in their HR department to see about an interview. Seemed kind of odd to me. So I was just wondering if anyone has heard of them first?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 16, 2011)

I have heard of them but they are a tech firm, what job did you apply for if I may ask?


----------



## Jessica32 (Jul 16, 2011)

It was a Medical Billing position. I tried to look them up, and all I could find is that it was Tech company.


----------

